# Malia is not eating at all now



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we went to the vet.

she had gained weight. 

she is shiny. 

she is older, almost twelve.

she doesn't even show signs of arthritis or anything wrong with her teeth.

no, we didn't get blood work. there simply didn't seem to be any reason.

and now she is not eating at all. 

it wasn't gradual. it was from one day to the next.

today she did eat a little pork rib....

she didn't eat yesterday at all. and she didn't eat dinner tonight.

she just walks away totally disinterested.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If that happened with Rebel, I would think it was just that he's hot and not very hungry.

If that happened with Snorkels, i would be having every test in the world run, because her life is food. 

So maybe she has an upset tummy or something, and maybe it's just hot. I think you're the best judge of whether something is really wrong.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Could she have gotten into something on a walk or in the yard which is giving her tummy problems? Is she back to her longer walks - maybe she just need some more exercise to perrk up her appetite. Maybe try feeding her something she adores and hasn't had for a while?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear Malia is not feeling up to par. Perhaps tomorrow she will be back to her old self. As you well know, if it's something truly serious, more symptoms will present. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

to the best of my knowledge, she's not eaten anything she shouldn't on our walks.

yes, we are back to walking a mile or more per day and if i can't walk, she and bubba are on the treadmill....

so she is getting exercise....1/2 mile to a full mile sometimes more per day....

it isn't hot here...we're having a very cool summer....

i just don't get it. she is just not interested.

she used to whine when she thought it was time to eat....now she doesn't even come into the kitchen when i go in..

honey says she's punishing me for making her walk with bubba on the treadmill.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just went thru that with Chelsy. She didn't eat anything since Friday. I took her in on Saturday and got her antibiotics for a UTI. She still wouldn't eat. I even went to Petsmart and got her doggie junk food. Still wouldn't eat (but the boys loved it!). Then suddenly today she ate a whole plate of raw chicken that I had just put thru the grinder, bones and all and a bunch of EVO biscuits. 

Maybe it's something with little old lady dogs. I was up all weekend worrying about the dog and having to make 'the decision' with her and now she's eating like crazy after 4 days. I guess the antibiotics and metacam are kicking in on her and she feels good suddenly.

Maybe Malia has something that is not real obvious but it's enough to put her off her food. Could be the start of arthritis or a stomach bug or maybe even a tooth problem. It probably wouldn't hurt to take her back in for bloodwork at her age. At least it would give you peace of mind.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh Magicre, I am so sorry to hear that this behavior has returned or did it ever let up? Is she still separating herself from her pack?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH....Im SOOO sorry about Malia!!

Saddest part for us is that like you said there is no way we can blame the summer(SINCE WE HAVENT HAD ONE!!!!!:tsk: :tongue1

Has she liked the summer in the past?? Maybe she is like me and just misses the sun!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess that is the next step. blood work to see if anything changed since january...

it's a relief to hear your 'old lady' did the same thing...chowder...i will keep an eye out for a return of appetite...

yes, she is still separating herself from the pack....other than sleeping with us until she gets hot and the gets out of bed...

she doesn't have much interaction..

she just seems disinterested.

she looks healthy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe she does miss summer, abi....she loves lying in the sun...but when i feel her, i can feel something...her energy isn't right....although i don't feel anything 'wrong' with her. she might be getting old..

she had crappy beginnings...we don't know what her life span is....it just is happening so suddenly...that's why i'm not running in for blood work and fecal work....

i get this feeling that she either has a little bug...or she's in the beginning of the slide..


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, what's that vitamin that we get from the sun? D? Maybe she's deficient like the rest of us in the "lovely" PNW....?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Well this isn't good news. 
I will be keeping you all in my thoughts. I hope it turns out to be nothing at all. A while back Lucky (who is also 12) went on a chicken eating strike. It didn't last long and now she's back to her normal self. It seems like these old ladies can get a little finicky some times.....the princesses.

Keep us posted. :0)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Are they anything like humans in that when they get older their metabolism slows down and that maybe she just isn't hungry?

(Shot in the dark but hey, trying to think of anything.)

The fact that she ate something is good...even if it was just a little piece of rib. Hopefully she'll get hungry and start eating again.

If she hasn't eaten in a couple of days, meaning absolutely nothing at all, then yes I would take her to get bloodwork just to rule out anything.

I'm beginning to think that all female dogs are a bunch of Princesses. Even the one I had in Seattle had her Princess tendencies and Lord knows the one I have now is Princess For A Day, every day.

Here's hoping she's just acting a Princess...mad that the sun isn't out to glisten off of her tiara. Let us know if anything changes.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww so sorry, I get what your saying about the energy and thinking something isn't wrong just the start of the downslide. We went through that just recently w/ my husbands hunting beagle. She was so sweet and just getting tired. Unlike your dog, because of my ignorance, she was kibble fed her whole life and at the end was when I smartened up and tried to reverse her...didn't happen. She however didn't pull away from us, she tried so hard to get out of her pen to see us and couldn't so she would cry and whine and we would have to literally help her out and back in. Sad times for us. We all know our dogs, and I would think are pretty intuned to them, so you will know what to do and how to do it just by being there and being a good human for your pet. Hopefully she will just decide to eat and be her old self again  Cuz us women can just get into our moods from time to time...lol. Good luck and will be praying for a happy and fast bounce back.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

cant give any advice,keep us posted, for now all you can do is loads of tlc,karenx


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know, richelle...is it vitamin d from the sun we no longer have LOL?

maybe she is...i don't know.

this morning, she was a little more lethargic...but that could be because she's not eating...

today she didn't even want her little liver or kidney treat which she always ate. 

she's giving off a sick vibe now.....could be an upset stomach.

if it had just been chicken, i would have fed her something else....she's old....she's allowed some latitude....

now, she won't eat lamb or goat or beef. or chicken.

that's what i was thinking, serenity....but she doesn't feel right to my touch....

we're going in for blood work today. 

her vet is a very thorough doctor....checks every tooth...every rib...every bone....every lipoma was aspirated to make sure there were no tumours....

but since we've been to the vet, she seems to be not better, but worse....

my dogs were kibble fed until a year and a half ago...i wasn't so smart 

i think i realised around the year mark that raw isn't a miracle, it's species appropriate and it won't stop them from getting sick or dying....

i'm not sure she is.....on that slide, but it surely seems like it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh re, I was so hoping that I would come to this thread and things had changed. I have to ask, have you tried the old tried and true, tripe? I hope it all turns out to be nothing at all and she is just depressed from lack of sun like the rest of us. You and Malia are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Oh re, I was so hoping that I would come to this thread and things had changed. I have to ask, have you tried the old tried and true, tripe? I hope it all turns out to be nothing at all and she is just depressed from lack of sun like the rest of us. You and Malia are in my thoughts and prayers!


yes, maam....tripe, beef heart, raw egg, pork, chicken, sardines..she loves the primal stinky sardines...and stinky tripe....

nope to eating. 

and thank you. this makes dog number five...she'd best be okay.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Our best wishes are with her and you today. Don't beat yourself up over feeding kibble for so long. Chelsy ate Natures Recipe venison her whole life until she was 11 so you aren't the only one. 

Maybe they can give you some Nutrical paste that you can at least squeeze into her mouth for nutrition (I think that's what it is called). I let Chelsy eat only dried lamb lung for days because that was the only thing she would even touch. I figured at least it was something in her stomach. 

It's never easy when they get old. Each day they remain with us is a small miracle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> It's never easy when they get old. Each day they remain with us is a small miracle.


Amen to that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this re, I was hoping she was back to normal after last week. I sure hope the vet finds something wrong, I know that sounds bad, but I mean something wrong which is easily fixed, like a bad tooth. 
I hate it when this happens to old dogs, you have to prepare yourself mentally for the worst, but hope like hell for the best.
Good luck, thinking of you......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i no longer feel guilty....better now than never...she was ten when we switched...and she had such crappy beginnings, i never thought she would live a long long life....i just wanted to make it better.

i tried giving her people food today, too.....she loves cooked salmon...and she's not even touching that...her eyes look funny...and i know it could just be gas or a belly ache...but with her, it's never that simple. 

but maybe this time it will be.

thank you everyone.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her visit to the vet today. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Bleeeeeech...I was hoping you would come on here and say it had passed and she's back to her old self.

Get her to the vet asap. This is how many days now? YOU know your pet and you know when something is off...take her and let us know what's up.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thinking of you guys... eager to hear what the vet had to say. Kisses to Malia.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just allowed my vet to draw every blood test there is...urinalysis, fecal, and i even suggested x rays so they could have all the info or at least as much as possible....

she doesn't have an overgrowth of bacteria....duh.
she might have a touch of gastritis...really? you saw this on the x ray?
she has lost 5-6 pounds in six days.....no biggie?
he wants me to feed her either science diet or cooked chicken and rice? really? my raw fed dog? he was going to feed her a bland diet but he knows she is raw fed so wanted to talk to me first.
he thought he'd find irritable bowel. he was surprised that he didn't.

now we wait for the blood work and i had to explain that there are some values that might not be within normal limits for a kibble fed dog....but will be perfectly fine for a raw fed dog...and he didn't get it.

i have such a headache. i have GOT to find a vet who understands raw....

anyway he gave her a shot for nausea and gastric upset and gastric support...at that point, i wasn't even listening.

i have not tried feeding her.

what's a bland raw diet?
i feel in my gut there is something wrong. dogs...especially this one, do not stop eating...for no reason....to the point of losing 5 pounds....

her energy just doesn't feel right...so now i guess i have to f'in go to vet school now to find out what's wrong with my old girl....who is separating, her energy is not right and she's not eating.

i'm going out for dinner and i'm going to have a martini. a dirty vodka martini with extra olives. 

because i am at a loss.....my dog is from venus. her doctor is from mars.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re
I am so sorry. I hope they find somthing in the blood work you can fix. The last thing you needed is to try to talk to an obtuse vet. Please keep us posted. And since I assume your hubby will be driving I would just go for two martinin's and at least get one night of good sleep.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry that the two of you had such a rough day. Hopefully the blood tests will reveal something. You can always take all your results to another vet for a second opinion.

We've been to our vet school many times with different dogs. It was always as a referral from our regular vet. Maybe if you take your xrays and tests there, someone will understand what the results should be and what is wrong with the poor baby. I'm all for getting second opinions. Just because they have a degree on the wall doesn't mean they graduated top in their class!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. Do you have a holistic vet close? Might be worth a visit. If you aren't comfortable with what your vet is saying, i have no doubt you are right - you have to listen to your gut. you may not have a vet degree on the wall, but your vet wants to give her Science Diet. 

Good luck, I am keeping my fingers crossed you find out what it is.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I tell my vet where I want to go, and she refers me. I like her alot, but if I depended on her to get me to the right specialists we'd still be taking Rimadyl and steroids and waiting for the last leg to quit working. It's all about being proactive, just like with your own health care.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I vote you go get a second opinion. 
It almost looks as if he was purposely testing to find something wrong with the raw diet, something that would blame the food. Testing for IBD and bacterial overgrowth and gastritis? Not that something like this shouldn't be tested for a dog who isn't eating, but I'd expect a dog with those to show other symptoms, like severe cannonbutt.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

wow sience diet or cooked chicken and rice...really??? If she isn't touching the food she loves I highly doubt she will go for that sh..t. I am sorry for your day, the emotional stress is rough, the lack of being able to help your dog is rough, and then a vet who just doesn't get it......enough said on that I think. lol...but seriously maybe another vet would have a different view point, pending blook work of course. Tough times filled with uncertainty.....yeah that deserves a drink. Hope the evening gets better. Snuggle with the dog and have a talk with her..............maybe she needs to know what you feel and kinda ask her or tell her what you think or are thinking is going on. Crazy I know, but she will get it I am sure. Best of luck to you  Fingers crossed for some answers soon. Until then just take it one day at a time, that is all anyone could do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry re, you and your husband must be beside yourselves with worry right now. I don't have anything to offer except my support and best wishes. I guess a second opinion is what I would do. I think most vets are inclined to recommend the Prescription Science Diet when they don't know what else to do.
It's just so blimin frustrating, Gxd I wish dogs could talk. 
Well, have a martini for me, and know there are quite a few people out here worrying along with you.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Aw jeez...5-6 pounds in as many days? No, that's not good. Ugh! I think your vet is doing the best he can I mean, it's telling that you wrote he wanted to try some foods but waited to talk to you first because he knows your dog eats raw...some vets would just go ahead and do whatever...

Regardless, I would go get a second opinion to see if another vet might find something that this first vet is missing or maybe the other vet has experienced this before and knows what to check for...

Coincidentally, my heart cat refused her dinner tonight for the first time since I've had her, (since she was six months old), and she, too, is not hanging around me like she always does. She still has some energy and did try to play with me earlier but I couldn't even get her to drink milk...something she's always trying to stick her head in my glass for...

I'm not trying to hijack the thread, I said that to illustrate to you that you really have been in my thoughts all day today because when she wouldn't eat, I thought about you and your dog and haven't stopped since. Both females, both seniors, both not eating, both separating...just one is a cat, one is a dog...

Dude, I hope you find out what's going on and can fix it. Please keep updating.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear that things are not going well. The stress from not knowing what is wrong is always the worst. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hoping things improve real soon. Hugs to you all......


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh Re...Sorry I'm late in this discussion. I'm not going to read through all the pages of stuff. 

How is her energy now? 

Any vomiting? If so how many times per day(s)? 

Is she drinking water?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you everyone...yesterday was a rant day.....he actually is a very good doctor, but like many doctors, is ingrained with what he was taught....and doesn't know about raw fed dogs....he was very careful to say that he knows how diligent i am and i don't think he's blaming the diet..

now that i'm calmer....he really didn't see anything on x ray.....maybe maybe a gastritis...but even with a second opinion from another doc....he's not putting money on it.

nat. her symptoms are 
1. not interested in food, although she did take a few bites of pork last night..i don't want to even try full meals...so when she got home when it was meal time, i offered her a few bites of pork...which she took but her attitude was like she was doing me a favour.

2. up until today, her energy is off but not so off as to say aha....today she is sleeping, but she is older and that could be from having to be at the vet's a good part of yesterday....and of course, not eating.

3. this morning, honey fed her her kidney, which i wish he hadn't cause it's heavy...but she ate that and then later, again i offered her some lamb and no, she was not interested. chicken she was not interested. later this morning, she ate a few bites of lamb. i don't want to overdo it with her, so every few hours i will see if she wants something.

we are still waiting for the blood work to come back....because on x ray he sees no liver enlargement, kidneys look clear, stomach looks fine..which is why he gave her a shot for gastric support and nausea as a just in case, but nothing overt on x ray...
he thinks he sees bowel in her colon, but again, xrays don't show much if there is bowel in the way...

the fecal is not back yet....and i told him i'd be extremely surprised if he found an overgrowth of anything....and, by the way, if anyone doubts raw, upon examination, she did not show a tender painful stomach...but the xrays looked clean....

serenity....isn't that what animals do when they are ready to die? stop eating and go off somewhere?

that's what it seems like she's doing...especially if the blood work comes back with nothing abnormal...

that she is eating anything is an improvement.

she is not vomiting. she drank water up until yesterday. no diarrhea. no blood anywhere.

there seems to be no reason for this...but she has been separating and now she is eating, but not enthusiastic about it. i have to encourage her to eat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> wow sience diet or cooked chicken and rice...really??? If she isn't touching the food she loves I highly doubt she will go for that sh..t. I am sorry for your day, the emotional stress is rough, the lack of being able to help your dog is rough, and then a vet who just doesn't get it......enough said on that I think. lol...but seriously maybe another vet would have a different view point, pending blook work of course. Tough times filled with uncertainty.....yeah that deserves a drink. Hope the evening gets better. Snuggle with the dog and have a talk with her..............maybe she needs to know what you feel and kinda ask her or tell her what you think or are thinking is going on. Crazy I know, but she will get it I am sure. Best of luck to you  Fingers crossed for some answers soon. Until then just take it one day at a time, that is all anyone could do.


not so crazy....i did exactly that...i've given her my permission to go if that's what she needs to do....she seems young, though, but with her beginnings, i guess i just don't know...they were pretty crappy....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, nat?

can you check your end.....i'm not getting any mail....my settings seem to be set just fine....it's either my server or yours


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a shot in the dark but - have you checked for non-digestive issues? Such as some kind of injury or pain somewhere? Snorkels is so food-oriented she always eats, but when her spinal arthritis was causing her alot of pain I didn't even realize it - I thought it was food related. She would just lay in her bed all day, not interested in anything. It turned out she was in alot of pain and I didn't see that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it doesn't sound odd at all.

she was checked for arthritis, especially, because of her long corgi like back....she has a high pain tolerance...not only didn't she flinch and man, this doc does his job of trying.....on x ray her spine looks good. real good. 

he's looking for everything. and he can blame the diet if he wants, just find out what's wrong.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe its an attitude thing. 

I would actually try holding her off food for at least 12 hours. Then just offer her chicken. If she doesn't eat it, try again in another 12 hours. I know it seems wrong to fast the old one who doesn't want to eat.....but if she's refusing to eat but her overall condition isn't terrible? It may sound like an old lady thing rather than a health thing. Definitely refrain from coddling her, doting on her at all. This may be feeding her fire if that makes sense.....?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I had talked to the vet about Chelsy not eating and the two of us honestly could net tell if she was in pain. She is losing control of her back legs, but doesn't appear to hurt anywhere when you manipulate her. I wanted to try her on some metacam anyway, just in case. Since she has been on it she is a whole new dog (well, not exactly but MUCH better). She actually ate a whole plate of stew beef yesterday (I did sear it a tiny bit to make it warm for her). I also quit trying to make Chelsy eat anything in the morning like the boys do. I finally realized that she is just NOT a morning dog. But by 3 pm, when her meds have kicked in and she's wide awake, she'll actually eat a plate of meat now. 

Maybe you could try Malia on some pain meds, just in case something is hurting and you don't know where. It couldn't hurt at this point.

Edit - last night and today Chelsy actually made her way up the porch steps by herself! She also walked all over the house without her wheelchair or special grippy socks. She is eating a plate of raw chicken and stew beef right now. I'm going to refill the medicam and tramadol and just keep her on it once a day.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

re, I agree that maybe something may be a little sore somewhere and a little pain meds might be needed. Hell, I just spent 5 days on/off between work at a horse show in Canada and my body is killing me, if they didn't test at work I'd be popping pills right now.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have much advice to give :frown:...but I really hope for the best for Malia. Hang in there~


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry your going throught this. I hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

serenity...yes, metabolisms slow down as they and we age.....

and i'm sorry about your cat...it's a bitch we can't read minds....i hope she feels better...

we thought we were overfeeding her, but then she completely stopped eating...and even today, had to be coaxed into eating an ounce or two....and for some reason, she only wants pork.

i wish she were just acting like a princess...but she's always been that overly submissive dog...

course, can't rule out passive agressive LOL

LoveMyLab.....this dog was kibble fed until the age of ten....so don't be putting any halos on me LOL
sometimes i think she is getting tired...since her blood work only showed a little low potassium which can be from not eating....

no crystals in her urine, no oxalate stones seen on x ray or in her urine and her bun and creatinine are fine...matter of fact, all of her levels came back fine...her pH was 6 which is a little outside of normal, but she hasn't eaten.

no overgrowth of bacteria in her colon. she had a perfect stool today, no blood, no mucous...

and still she is disinterested in food. will only eat pork, although yesterday she did drink a diluted egg in water....to make sure she got protein and potassium...

she is drinking water and no more or less than before...maybe a little less...since she is not getting up as often.

she's been off chicken for a while now, which is what started this whole thing...that's when we thought she was a princess....and we played tough love....but she's going on twelve so i'm not going to let her go more than a few days....

we went on a mile walk today but had to stop a few times because she was panting....overly panting....and it's not hot here, not at 8:30 in the morning.

the doctor, which is why i keep this guy, is a guy who tries to connect the dots.....the only reason he gave her the anti emetic, i can't remember the name...was a just in case it was a gastritis....and it did work a little...because she will reluctantly take a little food.

no vomiting, no frothing at the mouth...just not interested in eating, separating from us, although she is laying by my desk right now...

it's very much the puzzle.....this one...this dog never refused a meal in her life...even when she had rocky mountain spotted fever...

xellil...not a shot in the dark...but he checked every pore of her body. he is very thorough...and she doesn't even have that corgi arthritis and she's at least half corgi.....

she has until monday to get her act in order...

they did find a red blood cells in her urine, but thought it might be from the cysto...so on monday we will be bringing in a fecal and urine, free catch...or we will be bringing her back in...for the million dollar ultrasound.

i know it's feeding the fire, nat....but but but....she's gone too long for me not to feed her something....i don't pull out my entire arsenal of food, although i'm tempted...but she is eating pork. that seems to be the only thing she'll eat....

and i have to encourage her to eat....she'd stay in the other room.....this is the dog that knew it was 3:23 pm and would start whining because she was hungry, even though that was never dinner time....

now she just doesn't care.

can't help but coddle her a little....she's the grand dame....honey's heart dog....the last of a previous pack....the darling of them all...

chowder, you have some objective findings, in that chelsey, who is older, is losing control of her back legs...she may have a high pain tolerance, as malia does, but it can't be all that comfortable, ya know..not to be able to control movement as well.....so i can understand putting her on something.

malia is still jumping on and off the bed, the couch....she doesn't stumble....there's no evidence of any structural problems on x ray....nothing.

i feel it in my bones. something is not right with this dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my malia is eating.

she had four ounces of pork and then stole bubba's goat ribs from him.

i think she's turning the corner from whatever she had.

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it's so hard when they get older.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah!!! That's excellent news. 

You said she went on a walk this morning. Maybe it WAS a vitamin D deficiency after all.... ??


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> my malia is eating.
> 
> she had four ounces of pork and then stole bubba's goat ribs from him.
> 
> ...


We have some tough old ladies! So glad to hear that she is eating again. Give her some extra hugs from me and Chelsy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeah!!! That's excellent news.
> 
> You said she went on a walk this morning. Maybe it WAS a vitamin D deficiency after all.... ??


with no diagnosis from the vet....sure. let's go with that.

now, if she does this tomorrow....and the next day, i will consider her out of the woods.

what makes this noteworthy is she came to me and whined that she was hungry, which is her daily routine...3:23 p.m. every day. it's not even close to when she gets fed. it's just the time she thinks she should be fed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wooot! Healing vibes for your girl that the progress continues.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, thats the best new's I've had all day!
You and your husband will be able to sleep tonight! Good one.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY....Im SOOOOO glad to hear this!!:dance: arty:





Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeah!!! That's excellent news.
> 
> You said she went on a walk this morning. Maybe it WAS a vitamin D deficiency after all.... ??


I was thinking the same thing!!! I know my mood brightened when I saw the giant ball of orange in the sky this morning!!!:happy:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay! I'm so happy to come and find this update! I hope it continues. I'm glad that Lucky gave Malia a talk....the old lady turds.....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, I am so happy for you. Many little things can disturb a "prima donna" (LOL), just rest easy and enjoy a small victory for today and we here are praying tomorrow will be even better. I hope she will be eating you out of house and home soon. You are a good mommy.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

so glad shes eaten,she sounds like my old dears i look after,they stop eating for a couple of days and i prepare myself for the worst then all of a sudden they are back to their own selves again ,i hope malia continues to eat even if its only little and often,karenx


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay Malia!!! Now, don't scare us like that again!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she is not eating again today. so the victory lap dance was premature.

sigh.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no. 
Keep us posted. 
((Hugs))


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i started another thread about slippery elm bark....

we bought some, as i have read about it on other lists....and it seems to be working.

whilst not enthusiastic, at least she is eating something...and i know almost twelve is not old, but it's old enough that she's earned her princess status..at least in my book.

so, she's not being hand fed, but i'm allowing a little pickiness, like she didn't eat her egg....but ate pork and lamb.

at least now i know it's either gastric or intestinal....i just don't know what. 

tomorrow i'll bring a fecal into the vet...but the slippery elm might just mask whatever it is that's going on....

i just truly believe that fuel is the energy that drives us and older dogs don't do well, not eating something. doesn't have to be a lot...just something.


----------

